# My pup whines



## gsalsa (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone have issues with whining? When Olive was 2-4mos she whined when we just walked out of the room but she doesn't do that too much anymore at 5mos yet she always needs to be around one of us. She whines every time we leave the house (although she stops shortly after), we have her sit and give a treat and calmly leave, she has gotten better at not dashing out the door but still whines. Its a real nuisance though when we're in the car and one of us gets out to go to in the store and one of us is still with her. Or when I'm standing right there getting gas, she whines and whines loud! We're going camping next week and there is a lot of getting in and out of car for hooking up trailer and etc, and I don't know what to do, its really stressful sometimes.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this is a shot in the dark, as constantly whining puppies are not something with which i'm familiar, but just thinking about it, you have my sympathy with the irritation factor. is there a favorite toy that your puppy likes to carry around or mouth? when the whining starts even though you are still around, what about offering your pup the toy to serve as a kind of linus blanket? 

ideally you would not reward this unwanted behavior. but if a distraction stuffed toy sometimes works with biting and mouthing, it could work with whining, too. (and, yes, no one has ever answered my question as to why a "distraction" toy would not be seen as a reward for the behavior.) in any case, i think the purpose is to teach the pup what is preferable to the whining.


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

i actually have this same problem with Rex. toys don't help and neither do treats when he wants to be near us hes pretty relentless in terms of his whining.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It sounds like he is insecure when left alone. Perhaps he will grow out of this. Maybe play dates with other puppies to increase his self confidence? Definitely sounds like a "velcro" dog, which are dear to our hearts but a bit of chore to live with. 

I googled "why do dogs whine" and got a lot of responses. (How did we live without the Internet before?) Here is one reference to dog whining:

Why Do Dogs Whine? | Canidae Blog


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would try setting up a whine situation and tell her sit or down and walk away but not so far as to provoke the whine. Tell her she is good for the quiet sit or down and reward it by going back to her. I would try to increase her quiet duration first, then increase the distance you can go from her. Rather than giving a toy or a treat I would give the life reward of happy but calm petting and belly rubs. This won't fix your problem overnight but it should work. She needs reassurance that you aren't leaving forever.

Consider yourself lucky that she only whines when one of you gets out of the car. Lily still barks loudly right into my ear whenever BF gets out of the car. I just tell her hush and remind her that he will come back, but I've never been able to get her to understand that she doesn't need to tell me he is walking away in the first place.


----------



## angelamdai (Jun 14, 2014)

*Whiner*

My pup whines as well. At first I thought he was crying but no tears come out. He whines when there's no one around or when he can't see anyone in view. He loves being around people and is very social. We've started just leaving him and ignoring him in his playpen when he whines and he eventually stops when no one comes. This has made his whining shorter in duration. Although it's tough to hear him whine, I know we have to break this habit. I equate it to babies crying in the crib. Sometimes parents just have to walk out and let them exhaust themselves or start doing something else.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My Timi, 19 weeks old is a whiner, (very different from barking, which she almost never does) and I see it as impatience for getting what she wants, be it her dinner, or to get out of her crate, or for me to come home when I am out. 
As of last week, she was solid enough in her sit and down commands that I began to delay the time for reinforcement, thus building her ability to be patient. I also added asking for a behavior for the things that she wants (her dinner, getting out of the crate etc), and slowly increasing the time that she has to hold before getting her reward, and in this time I have already seen a good 50 percent decrease in her whining, and feel confident that within a few weeks it will be virtually eliminated. It is like instead of screaming "I want, I want, I want", her thoughts have been redirected to "I can do this, I can do this, I can do this" (meaning, I can keep my butt on the floor long enough to get my reward), and I believe that over time, and as her ability to delay gratification becomes longer, this will become her go to thought process when she wants something.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

*The whining can be annoying-*

My daughter's dog whines a lot, mostly because she is crated all day and is excited to be out. She is very hyper as well and needs to be confined. We have to ignore her whining so she stops and then we pay attention to her. I am sure it is because she is tired of being cooped up. Try what works for you and Good luck!


----------

